# einzelne Bilder in VirtualDub



## Chrissi4211 (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo.
 Könnte mir vielleicht Jemand kurz erklären,wie ich in VirtualDub einzelne Bilder importieren kann, um sie dann als Film abzuspeichern!?
  Brauche ich dafür ein bestimmtes Format?
  Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen,dass wenn ich das erste anklicke,er direkt die anderen mit importiert.
  Wäre super wenn mir Jemand helfen könnte.
  Grs,
  Chris


----------



## kasper (31. Oktober 2004)

Einfach das erste Bild öffnen, und der Rest wird automatisch dazugeladen. Natürlich müssen die Einzelbilder auch durchnummeriert sein, sonst wird nur ein Bild geladen. Anschließend noch die Framerate und den Videocodec festlegen und dann als AVI abspeichern. VirtualDub unterstützt bmp und tga. VirtualDubMod unterstützt zusätzlich noch png, jpg, gif und pcx.


----------



## Chrissi4211 (31. Oktober 2004)

super,vielen Dank.
 Was ist denn "tga" ?
 Ich gehe also ganz normal auf "file" -> "open video file..."  ?
 Weil ich habe jpegs und damit kann er nichts anfangen.
 Grs


----------



## kasper (31. Oktober 2004)

tga = Targa




> Ich gehe also ganz normal auf "file" -> "open video file..." ?


Ja!




> Weil ich habe jpegs und damit kann er nichts anfangen.


Die Antwort steht bereits in meinen oberen Beitrag!


----------



## Chrissi4211 (31. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank.Es hat gut geklappt 
  Chris


----------

